
Does Google Container Engine (GKE) Still Lead to Lock-In? - physicsAI
The GKE documentation says: &quot;There’s no vendor lock-in, you’re free to take your workloads out of Container Engine and run them anywhere Kubernetes is supported, including on your own on-premise servers.&quot;<p>Still, GKE is a managed environment for Kubernetes and I was wondering how difficult it would be to take your  workloads out of GKE after 2-3 years and run them on your own hardware.
======
alpb
Disclaimer: I work at Google Cloud on GKE/Kubernetes.

My personal opinion is that, how closely you're integrating with storage
systems (e.g. databases and blob stores) and APIs (e.g. machine learning,
pub/sub, load balancing) of the cloud platform you are running on.

Kubernetes already does a great job abstracting the compute infrastructure and
networking topology you have on the cloud provider away. There's a lot of work
going on in the Kubernetes Service Catalog[1] to make it even more platform-
agnostic. With Service Catalog, you will be able to say "I want a Redis
instance" and your underlying infrastructure will be able to provide you a
Redis instance, you will no longer worry about integrating to GCP, Azure, AWS
separately. Service Catalog sounds a lot promising as a step towards
eliminating vendor lock-in. That said, it is still a work-in-progress.

Note that none of this offer a migration path for your existing databases etc.
But I am seeing that many businesses are able to migrate their compute
workloads between platforms and on-prem to the cloud a lot easier compared to
the pre-Kubernetes era.

[1] [https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/service-
catalog](https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/service-catalog)

~~~
physicsAI
@alpb Thank you for your helpful reply! The Kubernetes Service Catalog looks
like an amazing project, I hope it will be released soon.

